# Протрузии и грыжа



## Nika25 (16 Янв 2021)

Добрый вечер, мне 25 лет, с 22 лет мучили боли в спине, я как то не обращала внимания,  в 2020 году прихватило так что было уже страшно. Началось с болей в пояснице дальше ушло в левую ногу, в итоге пошла к неврологу был порез ноги в 4 балла, а так же врач отправила на МРТ,  на больничном я просидела 50 дней, мрт показало две протрузии и грыжа в 6 мм. Спустя 2 месяца после выхода с больничного появилась слабость в ноге, пришлось вызывать скорую, в итоге опять на больничном, к нейрохирургу не отправили, назначили сначала колмирекс и артрозан, теперь ставят миксидол.( от него еще хуже, пока  лекарство действует еще нормально, но потом поясница просто разрывается, ноги болят ужасно,) Невролог просто разводит руками.


----------



## La murr (16 Янв 2021)

@Nika25, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Nika25 (16 Янв 2021)

Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2021)

Проблема есть.
Перечислите вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Nika25 (18 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Перечислите вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


Боли в спине не проходят, почему?
Почему такой маленький промежуток после лечения? Почему от мексидола мне легче пока действует укол, потом все снова болит. И еще начала болеть шея, повторяется межреберная невралгия, говорила всё своему неврологу она мне сказала что быть такого не может, лекарства должны были снять боль. Что мне делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2021)

Боли в спине не проходят, почему?

Болезнь не перешла в стадию ремиссии.

Почему такой маленький промежуток после лечения?

Любое новое обострение – это последствия нарушения правил поведения пациента.



> Почему от мексидола мне легче пока действует укол, потом все снова болит.


Именно от мексидола? Странно. Не могу ответить на этот вопрос препарат не действует на боль. За исключением возможно сосудистого фактора.



> И еще начала болеть шея, повторяется межреберная невралгия, говорила всё своему неврологу она мне сказала что быть такого не может, лекарства должны были снять боль. Что мне делать?


Разберёмся. Для начала выкладывайте свои снимки. Лучше диск для скачивания. Анализы есть?


----------



## Nika25 (18 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо, давайте я завтра выложу снимки с мрт. Может тогда будет что то яснее.


----------



## Nika25 (18 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, нарушение правил поведения пациента это как понимать? Я соблюдаю все что назначает врач, сегодня была на приёме. В итоге если физио и массаж не помогут отправят на операцию.  Так сказал невролог.  Миксидол назначали так как сужение сосудистого канала, но мне от него не легче, просто состояние когда ни спать ни лечь ни что то  сделать не можешь уже надоело. И никто не может из медиков к которым приходишь помочь, а просто разводят руками или говорят что от лекарства которое они назначали не может что то болеть, а ты сидишь и понимаешь что  болит, очень не хорошее состояние получается.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализы есть?


Анализы я никакие не сдавала,  делала только мрт. От него и отталкиваюсь


----------

